# Fort Lee Live Results



## masterofthebass (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll be setting this up tomorrow with Kegham. Hopefully it will work.


http://cube.danrcohen.com/results/


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ill be checking in for sure, goodbye 5x5x5-7x7x7 world records and good luck Dan!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 6, 2009)

Live results will take over the world! 

(Gone are the days of waiting for results...)


----------



## Bryan (Mar 6, 2009)

Dan, would it be possible to get this code? Also, how easy is it to export from the spreadsheet to this webpage? I would like to set this up for future competitions.


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Also, how easy is it to export from the spreadsheet to this webpage?



I have been under the impression that for this script, results are stored in a database, are entered in a web browser, and getting the spreadsheet requires exporting the database (correct me if I am wrong).

For the Ohio Open results, I found an Excel reader script instead, which will display to my liking the WCA .xls file (which is quite a bit easier to manage than a database ). More significantly, this script could also be used to grab data from the .xls and transfer it to a database if people are interested.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 6, 2009)

I've actually completely changed my results system Jim 

All you need to do, is have a mysql DB set up. In the Excel sheet, I use Bob's magic equations to generate mysql commands, so when you upload the xls file via a webpage, it parses those commands and executes them on the database. All you need to do to update the results, is to just upload the new xls. 


As for seeing the code, it was my first program written in php, so it may be silly looking, but I'll give it up if you want. It will probably be easier to do this via e-mail, so just send me a message if you are still interested.


----------

